
Linds Redding's 'Short Lesson in Perspective' - antimora
http://uk.businessinsider.com/its-not-worth-it-linds-reddings-short-lesson-in-perspective-2012-11?r=US&IR=T
======
wldcordeiro
A link to the actual essay by the ad exec, Linds Redding - A Short Lesson In
Perspective[0]

[0] [http://www.lindsredding.com/2012/03/11/a-overdue-lesson-
in-p...](http://www.lindsredding.com/2012/03/11/a-overdue-lesson-in-
perspective/)

------
bigtones
Wow, this is a brutally honest read, and it resonates more because the author
is now diseased and this was a reflection back on his life before he left us.

------
anonmeow
Enjoy your capitalism where people working in advertising and meaningless app
businesses get huge sums of money while phd postdocs researching molecular
biology (which is necessary to at least have a chance of finding a cure for
cancer) are getting by on their 60000$.

You, dear reader, probably hope that you will make enough money off your
trendy webapp business and will get the best medicine when the time comes, but
you probably won't. This man's fate awaits you.

